# How to Split a phone line



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Most installations are merely daisy chained from one jack to the next. The preferred method is home runs from the Demark. A patch panel allows each wire to terminate individually from the source to the jack. This allows seperation at a later date for individual data lines, fax lines and control if a telephone system is ever installed. If you can do the home runs you will be much better off, but either way works for simple telephone communications and DSL useage.


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Most installations are merely daisy chained from one jack to the next. The preferred method is home runs from the Demark. A patch panel allows each wire to terminate individually from the source to the jack. This allows seperation at a later date for individual data lines, fax lines and control if a telephone system is ever installed. If you can do the home runs you will be much better off, but either way works for simple telephone communications and DSL useage.


Thanks. I was planning to configure as home runs to each jack. And was planning to do Cat6 just for future proof. But my questions are:

To my knowledge a patch panel does not "split" a line, correct? It just allows each destination run to terminate into it. So how do I "split" the source line coming into the house so that I can have all 4 or 5 destinations jacks working simultaneously.

Second question...for phone I believe I need all RJ11 connectors correct? and assuming I do need a patch panel it would have to be for RJ11 and not RJ45 correct?

Apologize for my ignorance as I'm new to this.

thx.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Phone-man's Home Phone Wiring Advice Page - Wiring Blocks

Look this over and see if it helps explain things.:yes:


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like they just splice at the box with crimp fittings


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Phone-man's Home Phone Wiring Advice Page - Wiring Blocks
> 
> Look this over and see if it helps explain things.:yes:


I did find that site when I searched before posting. They talk pretty much solely about wiring block solutionsas best I can see....and to my knowledge these are not commonly used in residential applications. My last house...about 5K sqft had about 10 jacks or so throughout the house and all they did in the basement was twist together the same color wire from each cable. But it looked kinda sloppy and unsophisticated to me. Are my options limited to that or a wiring block? nothing in between? This house is about 1800 sq ft and not worth an "expensive" or overly complicated solution. Thanks again.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

You certanly can twist the wires together. The fact that you home runned them is the key to future considerations. I would coil the wires up a bit so you have some extra in case "someday" a system may be wanted. Leave enough to work with in case the punch down block becomes a necessity.


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

any particular reason why you are not using a cordless phone setup?

i ran cat6 to all my rooms, along with coax but I hardly ever use those ports because of room configurations (i.e. bed and dresser location, etc).

for the cordless system, i have the base system attached to the rj11 jack, and all subs are throughout the house (i just need power sources).

i do have an analog phone sitting by the rj11 jack in case i lose power.

btw, for splicing wires, i use 3m scotchlok uy2.

good luck


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

allthumbsdiy said:


> any particular reason why you are not using a cordless phone setup?
> 
> i ran cat6 to all my rooms, along with coax but I hardly ever use those ports because of room configurations (i.e. bed and dresser location, etc).
> 
> ...


Good question. Actually my primary phone is cordless. I have gutted my basement and due to that and other reasons I want the flexibility to put the base wherever the wife decides she likes it that week! 

Seriously...I DO want some flexibiltiy on base placement. But in addition to that I want at least one analog non-cordless for backup...and also won't be in the house for more than a few years so want it setup for potential future resident who might not have cordless.

Thanks for the info on the scotchloks. Any reason you like the UY2's vs any of the other flavors?


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

piste said:


> Good question. Actually my primary phone is cordless. I have gutted my basement and due to that and other reasons I want the flexibility to put the base wherever the wife decides she likes it that week!
> 
> Seriously...I DO want some flexibiltiy on base placement. But in addition to that I want at least one analog non-cordless for backup...and also won't be in the house for more than a few years so want it setup for potential future resident who might not have cordless.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the scotchloks. Any reason you like the UY2's vs any of the other flavors?


re: scotchloks, no reason other than my vz fios guy left me 4 boxes of it for being late. i also like the gel inside which minimizes oxidation , especially in basement settings. it says you need a special tool but I use a regular Klein linesmans pliers to crimp them.

if you are running bunch of wires between floors, make sure to label them all on *both* sides of the wire (I forgot to do that and now I have to tone them all, ugh) and use fireblock foams to seal out any conduits.


----------



## Ocelaris (Oct 9, 2012)

I will chime in after the fact, but I've wired many homes for phone, data, cable. Typically you have some sort of distribution block, partsexpress has some good varieties, but like everyone has said, it's just in parallel, and any cleanliness is simply for that purpose, cleanliness. Although I willl say that I have troubleshot a lot of homes with scratchy phone lines which were due to those crimp caps spliced together throughout the house. I end up running home runs and terminating them with something like the below. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=182-808

Though the cheapest solution would be to get a 66 or 110 block and a punch down tool, basically just a big bus.


----------



## Everet (Oct 11, 2012)

piste said:


> Thanks. I was planning to configure as home runs to each jack. And was planning to do Cat6 just for future proof. But my questions are:
> 
> To my knowledge a patch panel does not "split" a line, correct? It just allows each destination run to terminate into it. So how do I "split" the source line coming into the house so that I can have all 4 or 5 destinations jacks working simultaneously.
> 
> ...


You can make "4 or 5 destination jacks work simultaneously" using any one (or combination of) 3 methods
#1 Twist the incoming pair to the 4 or 5 destination pair. Not at all a recommended method but it works
#2 Use a punch down block of some sort like those designed to go into a Structured Wiring Cable box. A more costly method but neater AND it give you the flexibility to add/change stuff as your lifestyle changes in the future
#3 Combine # 1 and # 2. Also no recommended
Keep in mind...if you ever go VOIP or AT&T Uverse option #2 is maybe your very best bet.
I can help you if you have more questions. Here's are a couple articles that you might find useful
http://allabouthomeelectronics.com/connection-cables/ethernet-cat5.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs2MO7Wllkw


----------

